# Need men opinions...thanks!



## annabella8910 (Jun 19, 2017)

My husband.....Everything annoys him. He barks constantly. He swears at me and yells at me in front of our toddler. Now this is just a 'what the **** are you talking about' or 'why the **** would you do that' kind of yelling. But it is still swearing and mean and happens daily.

I am pretty chill. I'm also a psychology nut who has a B.S. in Psychology and loves being the family therapist. I always Deescalate. I always respond to these 'outbursts' or 'barks' of his with a positive comment that leads us into a better place. I'm the fixer. I keep my hurt feelings down deep and move on with a smile. It works.

But I am sick of it. I am sick of hiding my hurt feelings every day. I feel that because I am always lifting him out of his negativity and hiding how much he hurts me- that he will never change. Because he doesn't even think he does anything wrong. HE ACTUALLY THINKS HE IS NICE!

Now the past couple days I've been reacting to his mean yelling. I've been acting hurt. Which is truthful. He does hurt my feelings every day. And when I did this last night in the car after he yelled at me in front of our daughter he said 'you really have to stop doing this ****'. My response was...'you are doing it. I am reacting.' This of course made things worse and instead of moving forward he was mad and we had a terrible outing.

So I ended up making our night terrible because I stood up for myself instead of just smoothing things over as I always have the past 16 years.....

what would you tell me to do? Please help!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Please do not open multiple threads on the same subject/question,. Thanks.


----------

